
Coronavirus is definitely coming – these are the steps you need to take today - mcenedella
https://www.theladders.com/career-advice/coronavirus-is-definitely-coming-these-are-the-steps-you-need-to-take-today
======
mtmail
Article does not list a single step.

~~~
mtmail
Oh, found one in the first sentence "sanitation is likely our best shot".

